# WAMP (mod_rewrite wird nicht geladen)



## Tracidman (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo an alle, die sich die Zeit nehmen mein Anliegen durchzulesen.

Ich habe einen Apache (1.3.23) unter Windows (XP PRO) laufen.
Zusätzlich läuft PHP 4.06 und MYSQL 3.23.38. Diese Kombination arbeitet einwandfrei. 

Wollte gestern ein paar Tests mit "mod_rewrite" machen, jedoch ist das Modul nicht geladen. Deswegen habe ich an der "conf/httpd.conf" folgende Änderungen vorgenommen um das Modul in den Apache einzubinden.

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
AddModule mod_rewrite.c

Die Module liegen in dem "gewünschten" Verzeichnis (I:\_server\Apache\modules).

Meine Frage, ist diese Vorgehensweise überhaupt richtig oder was mache ich falsch? Müsste phpinfo jetzt nicht das Modul unter "Addional Modules" anzeigen?

Seit mehreren Stunden suche ich über google nach passenden Lösungen jedoch ist es schwierig etwas zum installieren der Module zu finden. Auch hat anscheinend niemand, vor mir, dieses Problem gehabt. Die Apache-Dokumentation habe ich mir durchgelesen, hat mir aber nicht weitergeholfen. Habe ich etwas überlesen?

Da dies ein Testserver ist und ich keine Ahnung von Linux habe ist ein umstieg auf Linux zu zeitaufwändig und schwierig, zumindest für mich. Lösungswege die auf diese Richtung anspielen bringen mir also nichts. Ich hoffe auf die Hilfe von euch und bedanke mich im Vorraus. 

Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag noch.

Gruß tracidman



PS: Ich habe meine httpd.conf als Detei angehängt, vielleicht gibt es da ja noch mehr Fehler oder Probleme die ich nicht sehe (habe da ja uch überhaupt keine Ahnung).


----------



## moondancer (23. August 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es schon eine Lösung für Dein Problem? - Würde mich auch interessieren...

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (23. August 2004)

mod_rewrite wird mit hilfe von .htaccess gesteuert, was wiederum nicht auf windows Platformen zur verfügung steht
ob es da Alternativen für gibt ist mir unbekannt.


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. August 2004)

zum Einen ist .htaccess auch unter Windows verfügbar(zumindest bei mir unter W98)...zum anderen kann man auch in der httpd.conf rewriten.

Ausgehend davon ist die Fehlersuche vorerst schnell erledigt...was Tracidman betrifft(auch wenn sein Posting etwas älter ist).

.....in der httpd.conf  wird nix "rewritet"


...über httaccess kann nicht "rewritet" werden, da dies in der httpd.conf nicht gestattet wird:

```
<Directory "I:/_server/Apache/htdocs">

#
# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",
# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".
#
# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"
# doesn't give it to you.
#
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

#
# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can
# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo", 
# "AuthConfig", and "Limit"
#
    AllowOverride None

#
# Controls who can get stuff from this server.
#
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
```

..anstatt des rot markierten sollte dort zumindest

```
AllowOverride FileInfo
```
stehen.


----------



## moondancer (23. August 2004)

Hallo,

also ich nutze Apache unter Linux, sollte hier aber nix zur Sache tun..
Bei mir war mod_rewrite.so nicht vorhanden. Dies hab ich jetzt von meinem anderen Server in das entsprechende Verzeichnis kopiert. Ist diese Vorgehensweise falsch - muß ich evtl Apache neu kompilieren?

AllowOverride sieht bei mir so aus:

AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit
Options MultiViews Indexes SymlinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec
<Limit GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Limit>
<LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS PROFIND>
Order deny,allow
Deny from all
</LimitExcept>

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------

